# another TT targetted



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

with a boot filled with detailing stuff from scoobs write up i popped to the bank to pay some dosh in.......was parked less than 10 mins and come out to find windscreen has large chip with a fucking great split eaither side of it. i know it wasn't there when i parked up as it was such a shock to see as soon as i got back in. will post a pic when i get home as havn't got my phone or camera here at work.........yes despite being fucked off and wanting to kill someone i came in and carried on with my plan [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i know how Sara feels know!!!








after spending the best part of the day washing claying and using all of the products scooby used in his right up i am still pissed off. it was fine when i got in this morning and after ten mins popping to the bank bingo. but how?? as to me it looks like a stone chip gone bad and yet it had no stone chip as i gave her a basic wash on thursday in prep for todays detailing.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear/see this Gazzer. Someone may have stabbed it with a key?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

You must be gutted. It would take more then a key to do that damage more like an auto centre punch or one of the break glass hammers sold for smashing car screens.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope you get the bastard if it has been done deliberately mate, and I know how you'll be feeling, is there any CCTV in that area ?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't be too quick to blame someone. I once saw a parked car have a side window smashed from a truck going by and kicking up a stone. It was less than 30mph too.

It's still a bummer though :sad:
On the plus side, a new windscreen is very cheap through your insurance and doesn't affect renewal :grin:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What a pain! It doesn't look like vandalism though. Hope you get it sorted soon gazzer.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry to see this, Gazzer.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks guys........didnt sleep to well over this and a couple of other forum issues looming. no damage to surrounding paint work and it deffo has not been hit by anything hard and sharp as the chip is not that deep tbh. on a positive note.....scoob your stuff works a treat except i missed the bit about applying to much and spent over an hour wiping it off......lovely shine and after claying is smooooth as heck. ok off to sulk again and randomly look out of the window at her [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You must be gutted mate but as said better the windscreen than a body panel


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can you get it done on the insurance as a windscreen breakage?

A PITA but could've been worse.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Could be a lot worse Gazzer  a silver lining to the cloud is that you can do it on the insurance and have a nice new screen to complement the detailed paintwork 

Charlie


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry to see that on your car, Gary


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

insurance details are at work and as i am having time off at last.....well from the factory at least!!!! would a fully comp policy cover me for a windscreen without losing my no claims then?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gazzer, If fully comp & windscreen covered, by paying excess, then ncb is not affected, but depends on policy/company if windscreen is covered.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

that means i will have to go in tomorrow just to check Hoggy m8....keep checking inside her incase screen is leaking with this crap weather lol


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

1.77

( air rifle pellet )


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> 1.77
> 
> ( air rifle pellet )


would that also cause the split ocross the screen gunny?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Possibly if the energy dissipates along the screen.. Looks like something I once accidentally caused in my youth


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

k thanks for the info bud


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

GunnerGibson said:


> 1.77
> 
> ( air rifle pellet )


That did cross my mind as well.

IMO I am pretty sure that a stationary cars laminated windscreen would not crack like that from a stone kicked up from a passing car tyre.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah i thought that was a tad weird also Jim. so now i can tell cops it was targetted by a gun weilding nutter in cheltenham and get a police report with incident number to give to insurance.....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> yeah i thought that was a tad weird also Jim. so now i can tell cops it was targetted by a gun weilding nutter in cheltenham and get a police report with incident number to give to insurance.....


I wouldn't complicate the claim to the insurance mate. I'd just go for a normal windscreen breakage done whilst driving. Don't give them any reason to wriggle out of it. Most comprehensive insurance will include windscreen cover with possibly a small contribution required and no effect on NCD.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that mate, never rains but it pours eh


----------

